
Introducing the Code Climate Platform - mrbbk
http://blog.codeclimate.com/blog/2015/06/19/code-climate-platform/
======
glitchdout
Really great news!

Will you open source the engines you are currently using to analyse Ruby code?
You know, Brakeman, Flog and Flay?

Disclaimer: I wrote a gem similar (but which can't be compared) to Code
Climate and I've always wondered how you guys highlight sections of duplicate
code. My bet is that you rewrote Flay :P

~~~
mrbbk
Thanks! Really glad to hear that you're excited about it.

The engines are meant to replace our existing analysis, and all of the engines
we are running on codeclimate.com are now Open Source. That being said, we are
indeed working on Brakeman and Flog engines, which should be available soon.

As to the secret sauce behind our duplication analysis - you'll be able to see
that soon! Stay tuned!

------
mrbbk
Hi! Mike Bernstein from Code Climate here. I'm happy to answer any questions
anyone has about this announcement!

~~~
jetblackio
Any plans on adding Java support? I suppose with this new platform, anyone
can. But is that something you already happen to be working on?

~~~
mrbbk
We would love to provide Java support! I personally did poke at a few tools
before launch but didn't do anything final. Which Java tools would you like to
see on Code Climate? Findbugs? Any others?

~~~
jetblackio
Findbugs is the main one. If you had support for that, I'd get my 120+ dev
team moved over tomorrow :)

~~~
mrbbk
Stay tuned :)

------
KevinBongart
Interesting move and really good news! I'm glad new engines are already being
added, particularly Rubocop and Bundler Audit. In the end, I'm confident this
will have an important and positive impact on more developers, their skills
and their codebases.

Good job :)

~~~
mrbbk
Thanks, Kevin! We are super excited about this, and really appreciate your
feedback.

------
Perceptes
This is really fantastic, and honestly not something I expected to see. I'm a
huge fan of the business model where the tool is open source, and the paid
service is simply a hosted version for those that don't want to maintain the
infrastructure themselves.

